# Hey all, new from So. Cal.



## MrCKtoyou (Mar 27, 2008)

Just startin out AGAIN New bow, New place to practice, New interest
We'll see how it goes..I hope to learn alot from you guys..............thanks for having me
C>K>


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to AT - and I'm sure you'll learn a lot from here. Anything regarding archery, this is the place to go. Just ask or you can go on the search box and I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk MrCKtoyou. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------

